# Neutering - does it affect the coat?



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

The vet told me that neutering the dog will affect their coat and it wouldn't be as nice. Is it true in all cases?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't say so, but I would think unless you are showing the dog, coat appearance shouldn't be taken into consideration when deciding whether to neuter or not. The health problems from keeping them entire should be the main reason for neutering.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it can in certain dogs in certain breeds, but I've never heard it affecting a poodle


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

it certainly can in my breed, although i haven't noticed it in my bitches yet!.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

The vet told me healthwise it doesn't do much more for dogs (but big differences for bitches) apart from the prostate problem which he thinks the risk is small and can be treated easily later on if something's worng. 

He says its more for his sex drive (say if he develops excess humping behaviour), excessive marking in the house and of course prevent accidental litters.

I know the cons and pros have been discussed to death on this forum..but just wondering how many of you agree or disagree with what i have been told by this particular vet.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I personally think his comments are fair


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

it certainlly affected the coat on my cocker it got very very thick and more curly and fluffyier. As it was thinner and more slick before he was done. Have heard it can alter colour slightly in some breeds.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would agree with him. A lot of vets will just tell you it's a cure for all behavior problems and most health problems.££££££


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

It prevents testicular and prostate cancer. Apparently if the dog is entire, prostate problems are more difficult to treat. Testicular cancer is easy to cure if it remains in the testicules as they just castrate them, but if the dog is old when it gets testicular cancer, then the risk of anasesthetic is high and could be a problem for an older dog. 

Some people say they would never keep an entire dog because if they smell an in season bitch (i met one the other day off lead in a busy park, so if you live in a fairly busy area, the chances of meeting one are high), then they will chase after the scent and will ignore recall commands, so could be dangerous. Castration will also help the problems with your dog, although don't expect marking to go away completely (my dog was castrated last July and he still marks (although he never marked excessively)) so your problem may decrease and he may stop marking in the house, but will still mark outside.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

My poodle x has had the snip and it's certainly done absolutely nothing to his coat..it's still mad curly and out of control!!! Bit like the dog himself actually!


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

He did say the problems might not necessarily go away but more likely to help if it's done at the first signs of problems. 

As Jack-jack was only 16 wks when he told me about this.. his advice was that i should wait till later seeing he's not got any of the said problems (marking or humping lots..tho he does play with his cushion sometimes  ) 
It seemed like he didn't think I should just definitely get him done but wait and see... 

I wish he could just tell me what to do, it'd be easier  

I won't ever use him to breed so he doesn't really need to be entire.. i just feel maybe it's more natural for him to be entire if i can manage him well and he wouldn't need to go through unnecessary surgery.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

If you castrate him, it means you don't have to worry about him causing accidental litters, and if you do meet a bitch in season, they are much less likely to be bothered. When Ollie met one, he was interested but he would still recall away, so he was much calmer than if he was entire. The surgery is less invasive for dogs than bitches, and they usually come out of it very well. Ollie was a bit tired and sleepy for the first day or two, but was bouncy and full of energy after a few days. He near enough had to be castrated twice (once to remove the testicles and a second time to remove a lump that had grown on his scrotem) and he was fine through both operations. I wouldn't neuter until he's a year old though because it can affect growth and behaviour (they never grow up into adults mentally) if they are castrated young.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Castration will not prevent prostate cancer.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> If you castrate him, it means you don't have to worry about him causing accidental litters, and if you do meet a bitch in season, they are much less likely to be bothered. When Ollie met one, he was interested but he would still recall away, so he was much calmer than if he was entire. The surgery is less invasive for dogs than bitches, and they usually come out of it very well. Ollie was a bit tired and sleepy for the first day or two, but was bouncy and full of energy after a few days. He near enough had to be castrated twice (once to remove the testicles and a second time to remove a lump that had grown on his scrotem) and he was fine through both operations. I wouldn't neuter until he's a year old though because it can affect growth and behaviour (they never grow up into adults mentally) if they are castrated young.


Thanks for this information. I will definitely wait till later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

mashabella said:


> He did say the problems might not necessarily go away but more likely to help if it's done at the first signs of problems.
> 
> As Jack-jack was only 16 wks when he told me about this.. his advice was that i should wait till later seeing he's not got any of the said problems (marking or humping lots..tho he does play with his cushion sometimes  )
> It seemed like he didn't think I should just definitely get him done but wait and see...
> ...


I wouldn't get him done until he is fully mature. About 12 months


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Castration will not prevent prostate cancer.


i see. not sure what the vet said actually.. only remember it being a boy problem


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ttp://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Spay, Neuter, and Cancer: Revisiting and Old Trinity


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

hawksport said:


> ttp://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf
> 
> Spay, Neuter, and Cancer: Revisiting and Old Trinity


Very interesting read..now i've got even more to consider 

the first link didn't work for me tho..


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Seems A Sound Vet With Good Advice And Not Putting Pressure On You.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Bladder and Prostate Cancer: Neutering Male Dogs Increases Risk


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Hurrah, a vet that doesn't automatically pressure you in to neutering! I know that neutering can really affect my particular breed of dog ( Irish Setter) and many setter owners keep their dogs entire. My pup is 7 months and marking outside, trying to hump etc but controllable at present. However I have not made my mind up either way as yet and will see how it goes. If he turns in to a real pain and I can't control the recall, I will obviously do my best to train accordingly but not at the price of making our (and Reuben's) lives a misery in the process.
I have been told not to consider it for a while yet anyway as his growth plates haven't closed yet and he is no way near mature - 3 yrs for setters I think

It would be a shame to lose his lovely glossy coat and rich chestnut colour but first and foremost he is my pet and I guess we can live with the changes.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Neutering has never effected my dogs coat, i would go for neutering every timeas long as its not done too early my first dog was done at 9 months i think that was too early it didnt effect his growth but i think it made him a little nervous but we soon got around that. We didnt have our second one done as he wasnt marking, humping or showing any unwanted behaviour but at 6 years he got an enlarged prostate and was extremely ill the vet said it was because of him being intact it was caused by the male hormone being present it all had to be cleared up before the op which took quite a while a lot of pain and discomfort for harvey then he had the op the vet did say without the op he would give him around 18 months before prostate cancer so he had the op and it only came back twice after each time much milder as the hormone was leaving his system. So with my experience of having a dog neutered and having another left intact then i would without a doubt go for the neutering.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I had my boy Nelson neutered just undr 2 years of age. He was fine until one year old, but then he REALLY suffered with various in heat bitches in our neighbourhood. Within one month of neutering him, I was sure this was the best decision. he never had a problem recalling away from an in heat bitch and he had a better quality of life as he didnt suffer when bitches came into heat.
My Nelly was a poodle cross and after neutering him his coat did get thicker - I preferred it personally

I have a bitch now currently on her first heat, and this will certainly be her last. I feel terrible taking away her fun walks and off lead and do not wish to have to do this again!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i have to say iv never noticed any changes in coat after being neutered in any dog i know. but maybe it does affect specific breeds.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

In setters nuetering results in their coats going soft and fluffy. It was described to me as looking like an afghans coat.


----------



## chestermasey (Feb 5, 2010)

i havent noticed my westies coat being any different


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

it's really interesting reading how everyone's dog changes after the procedure! (and about the coat of course)
it doesn't sound like it affects poodles much... but of course i do know it's not priority. I was certainly quite curious to find out tho. 

I guess i still have a good 8 months to have a think whether i should get him done. If it means he won't be obessessed with bitches during walks then it does sound like it might be worth it...at least he wouldn't have to suffer from being dragged away and feel frustrated.


----------

